# steel-toe boot = μπότα ασφαλείας (με μεταλλική ενίσχυση στην περιοχή των δακτύλων)



## Nota (Mar 7, 2011)

Καλημέρα, χρόνια πολλά και καλώς σας βρήκα.

Πρώτη φορά θέτω ερώτημα, οπότε αν κάνω και κανένα λάθος... δείξτε λίγη επιείκεια! 

A steel-toe boot (also known as a safety toe boot, steel-capped boot or safety shoe) is a durable boot or shoe that has a protective reinforcement in the toe, usually combined with a sole plate, which protects the foot from falling objects and punctures from below.

Καμία πρόταση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2011)

Καλώς όρισες :)

Βρίσκω πολλές μπότες ασφαλείας, που αν κρίνω από την 1:1 απόδοση του αντίστοιχου γερμανικού όρου Sicherheitsschuh και τις σχετικές εικόνες είναι μάλλον αυτό που ζητάς.


----------



## Nota (Mar 7, 2011)

Το κείμενο λέει, "It says here you were wearing steel-toed black leather combat boots". Ουσιαστικά πρόκειται για έναν σκίνχεντ που χτύπησε μέχρι θανάτου έναν Ινδό και ο δικηγόρος διαβάζει την αναφορά της αστυνομίας. Υποθέτω ότι θέλει κάτι πιο "βαρύ". Στα νιάτα μου νομίζω ότι αυτές τις μπότες τις λέγαμε "Wehrmacht", ωστόσο δεν μπορώ να το βάλω αυτό σε υπότιτλο. Τώρα που έδωσα περισσότερες πληροφορίες, πιστεύετε ότι το "μπότα ασφαλείας" ταιριάζει;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 7, 2011)

Για υπότιτλο προτείνω: μαύρα δερμάτινα ενισχυμένα άρβυλα.
Γενικά: μαύρες δερμάτινες αρβύλες ασφαλείας με χαλύβδινη ενίσχυση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2011)

Για τέτοια χρήση νομίζω ότι θα ήταν αρκούσαν απλώς τα βαριά ή ενισχυμένα άρβυλα.


----------



## Nota (Mar 7, 2011)

Το "βαριά άρβυλα" νομίζω είναι ό,τι πρέπει για υπότιτλο. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 7, 2011)

Στο βάθος του μυαλού μου, από πολύ παιδικά χρόνια, υπάρχει και η έκφραση σόλες με πέταλα, όχι πέταλα άνθους, πέταλα αλόγου, εννοώ. Θυμάται κανένας άλλος τα πέταλα που έβαζαν στα παπούτσια των παιδιών για να μη χαλάνε εύκολα οι σόλες;


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2011)

Καλωσήρθες, Νότα.

@Αλ: Παπούτσια με πέταλα φορούσα στα περισσότερα χρόνια του σχολείου. Δεν θυμάμαι να είχαμε αθλητικά παπούτσια τότε — ή τουλάχιστον δεν μου αγόραζαν εμένα.

Απ' ό,τι βλέπω, έξω λένε και σε πόσα τζάουλ αντιστοιχεί η ενίσχυση. :)

200 joules steel toe cap
http://www.suresafe.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=21_22_151_275&products_id=452


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 7, 2011)

Καλώς ήρθες, Νότα!


----------



## Nota (Mar 7, 2011)

Καλώς σας βρήκα! Τελικά συμφωνείτε ότι για υπότιτλο καταλήγουμε στο "βαριά άρβυλα"; Αργότερα, σε ερώτηση του δικηγόρου γιατί φορούσε αυτές τις μπότες, απαντάει, "Because it's a part of a recognizable uniform". Με λίγα λόγια, θέλω να είμαι σίγουρη ότι δίνω στον τηλεθεατή (αν και το βλέπει) να καταλάβει ότι πρόκειται για μπότες νεοναζί, σκίνχεντ κ.ο.κ. Σας ζάλισα, ε;


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2011)

Γιατί απλώς «βαριά»; Θα προτιμούσα το γρήγορο «με μεταλλική μύτη». Το έχω και σε εοκικό κείμενο.

Υποδήματα με ενσωματωμένη προστατευτική μεταλλική μύτη
Footwear incorporating a protective metal toecap


----------



## unique (Mar 8, 2011)

Μήπως όμως η μεταλλική ενίσχυση σχετίζεται με κάτι που μας διαφεύγει, όπως για παράδειγμα με το θόρυβο που δημιουργείται κατά το στρατιωτικό βηματισμό, ή κατά το κτύπημα των ποδιών στη στάση προσοχής; Η μήπως είναι χαρακτηριστική των αρβυλών των Ναζί; Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση ίσως θα έπρεπε να διατηρηθούν στη μετάφραση. (Συμφωνώ με τον Nickel)


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2011)

Για τις μπότες τις Dr Martens ή Docs και τους σκίνχεντ μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες στη Βίκη, που πολύ θα ήθελα να μεταφέρω αν είχα το χρόνο.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dr_Martens
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=steel toes
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steel-toe_boots
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skinhead


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 8, 2011)

Η πρότασή μου για «απλώς» βαριά άρβυλα έγινε συνυπολογίζοντας τους ενδεχόμενους περιορισμους ενός υπότιτλου. Αν δεν υπάρχουν τέτοιοι περιορισμοί, δεν βλέπω γιατί να μη φαίνεται και η μεταλλική ενίσχυσή τους.


----------



## unique (Mar 8, 2011)

Tώρα που ξεκαθαρίστηκε ότι οι εν λόγω μπότες δεν έχουν πέταλα νομίζω ότι το "steel-toed" μπορεί να αποδοθεί με ένα όρο που να ταιριάζει στην υπόλοιπη περιγραφή (black leather combat boots) και ταυτόχρονα να μην αντηχεί ως πολύ εξωτικός στο ελληνικό αυτί (π.χ. ενισχυμένες ή βαριές όπως σωστά πρότεινε αρχικά ο drsiebenmal). Θεωρώ όμως απαραίτητη και την υπόλοιπη περιγραφή γιατί χωρίς αυτήν χάνεται η ιδιομορφία των συγκεκριμένων αρβύλων. Αν δεν υπήρχε η ιδιομορφία και επρόκειτο για συνηθισμένες μπότες ασφαλείας δεν θα απεύθυνε την ερώτηση ο δικαστής.


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2011)

Μα ναι, ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες του σεναρίου, ο υπότιτλος μπορεί να περιοριστεί και σε «μαύρα στρατιωτικά άρβυλα». Αν όμως σκότωσε κάποιον με την ενισχυμένη μύτη, θα πρέπει να γίνει αναφορά σ' αυτήν.


----------



## Nota (Mar 8, 2011)

Ελλείψει χώρου τελικά τις έβαλα μια φορά "μαύρα δερμάτινα άρβυλα με μεταλλική μύτη" κι από εκεί και πέρα "άρβυλα". Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι όλους για τη βοήθεια!


----------



## Nota (Mar 8, 2011)

@nickel: Τώρα είδα το μήνυμά σας. Ναι, πράγματι, χτύπησε κάποιον μέχρι νοσοκομείου μ' αυτά τα άρβυλα. Εκεί ήταν κι ο προβληματισμός μου για την ακριβή περιγραφή τους.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 8, 2011)

Έχουν σχέση οι άκαμπτες ή ημιάκαμπτες αρβύλες;


----------

